# How Many Peacocks/Haps in a 90 Gallon



## BTD3149 (Mar 14, 2015)

Good afternoon,

I am new to the aquarium world and I have began stocking my tank. I currently have:
5 peacocks ( different colors)
1 swallow tail peacock
1 Hap Moorii ( gender unknown)
1 Hap Borleyi
1 Hap Rostratus
1 Red Empress Hap
2 yellow labs (genders unknown)
1 red tiger Mbuna
1 blue tiger Mbuna

The red and blue Tigers will be removed shortly but I plan to keep the rest. The Moorii may also come out in a year or so once it gets bigger.

I've been running the tank for several weeks and fish are on week 3 with no issues. All fish are males unless otherwise indicated.

What are your thoughts?

Thank you,
Bruce


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Is this a 48"L x 18"wide tank?


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

What specifically are your 6 peacocks?

The rostratus will get huge and will need a new home. They get like 16 inches. And I've heard once mature they can be pretty mean, especially when nearly every fish in the tank will be snack size.

I'd keep one yellow lab and only if its a male. You don't want two males, a male and female, or two females.


----------



## BTD3149 (Mar 14, 2015)

It is 48 x 18 x 24h.

Thanks for the advise on the Rostratus. I will watch him grow a bit and hope my wife falls in love with him so I can buy a 150. I don't know the scientific name of the peacocks but they are all built the same and are Malawian (not sure if that's a word). The swallowtail is noticeably longer and thinner then the peacocks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like about a dozen individuals in a 48" all male tank. I'd choose those that mature at or under 6" which leaves out borleyi and empress and the others mentioned by responders. The reason for the ID on the peacocks is to determine if they will be a problem with the swallowtail...or more likely vice versa.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yea. You should try to figure out what the peacocks are. Some peacocks are very aggressive and some are verid timid. They don't all work together.


----------



## BTD3149 (Mar 14, 2015)

I hear completely different things from different people. A friend of mine has 30 peacocks in a 55 and the guy at the fish store said 25-30 fish for my 90 would be appropriate. I am so confused!

If I posted pictures, could you guys tell what I have?


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yea, we can help - post some pics!

Most of us will try to help setup a tank that will last for the entire life of your fish. Some of these guys may live for 10 years - and they get more aggressive once they mature.

25-30 juvenile peacocks - yea, that would be fine. I'm sure it would last a short period of time. But when all of them are grown its a very different story.

My personal advice - if you are shooting for 12 total, I like to stock a little more while they are small so you can take out any fish overly aggressive or that get picked on too bad.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Post pics to the Unidentified forum.

I'd do 20 if I were doing mixed genders (4 species 1m:4f of each, only one peacock species) but not for an all-male tank.


----------

